# I was scheduled out of my preferred max hours per week



## Nezumi (Mar 19, 2021)

I just got accepted into Target just 1 week and completed my training. I've confirmed with HR when they called me to let me know I got in that I can work up to 20-25hrs per week, and 30 hrs max as I have school. But just upon my second week of accepted, i'm already scheduled 34 hours per week. Should I bring this up to my ETL, but I'm just afraid it might come off unimpressive when i just got accepted.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 19, 2021)

Talk to your etl, asap. You did tell spot when hired, your school schedule? Your next schedule in 2 weeks, maybe 4 hours for a whole week.


----------



## Fluttervale (Mar 19, 2021)

Talk to your ETL and ask if they know someone who would want to take one of your shifts.  They should be good so long as you are being proactive about getting it covered.


----------



## StyleStar (Mar 20, 2021)

It is also the week leading up to easter which is typically extremely busy, which is why you were most likely scheduled over. Stores just received a decent chunk of flrx psyroll due to the stim checks. Once April payroll hits your hours will decrease.


----------

